# Question



## puredrenalin (Sep 29, 2008)

I know this might be far fetched, but is there anyone around Nashville, Adel or Alapaha that would mind me hunting on their farm or land?  I strictly bowhunt and would be more than willing to keep yall supplied with meat if you would allow me to hunt.  Grand Bay is closing (from what I have heard) and just cant swing a lease this year!! 

Any help would be appriciated!! Thank you in advance!!!


----------

